# Bootsmotoren



## Platti 01 (29. Januar 2014)

Hi liebe angelfreunde/bootsfreunde 
Ich habe da mal eine Frage 

Ich habe ne frage was ist der Unterschied zwischen 2 Takt & und 4 Takt Motoren ist dank 




Euer Platti#h


----------



## simmi321 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*

Ich denke die Funktionsweise eines 4-Takt- (Otto) und eines 2-Taktmotors müssen wir dir hier nicht erklären oder ? Vorteile des 2-takters er ist leichter als ein 4-takter weil er nicht Ventilgesteuert ist und er hat eine bessere Leistungsentfaltung. Nachteile : er verbraucht mehr Kraftstoff , ist lauter , man muss Öl dem Benzin beimischen und in niedrigen Drehzahlen schlecht regulierbar (zB beim schleppen. Vorteile des 4-takters : gut bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten zu regeln , sparsamer , leiser und man muss kein Gemisch tanken . Nachteil : er ist gegenüber 2-taktern mit gleicher Leistung schwerer und Schäden Werden teurer da der Motoraufbau komplizierter ist.
Also ich bevorzuge 2-takter mir gefällt die laufkultur besser.


----------



## Shadpoker (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*



Platti 01 schrieb:


> Hi liebe angelfreunde/bootsfreunde
> Ich habe da mal eine Frage
> 
> Ich habe ne frage was ist der Unterschied zwischen 2 Takt & und 4 Takt Motoren ist dank
> ...




Das jetzt nicht dein Ernst??

In Zukunft Google bemühen, oder Papi fragen


----------



## ulf (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*



simmi321 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Funktionsweise eines 4-Takt- (Otto) und eines 2-Taktmotors müssen wir dir hier nicht erklären oder ? Vorteile des 2-takters er ist leichter als ein 4-takter weil er nicht Ventilgesteuert ist und er hat eine bessere Leistungsentfaltung. Nachteile : er verbraucht mehr Kraftstoff , ist lauter , man muss Öl dem Benzin beimischen und in niedrigen Drehzahlen schlecht regulierbar (zB beim schleppen. Vorteile des 4-takters : gut bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten zu regeln , sparsamer , leiser und man muss kein Gemisch tanken . Nachteil : er ist gegenüber 2-taktern mit gleicher Leistung schwerer und Schäden Werden teurer da der Motoraufbau komplizierter ist.
> Also ich bevorzuge 2-takter mir gefällt die laufkultur besser.



Hallo

Wobei die genannten 2-Takter Nachteile nicht für aktuelle moderne 2-Takter a'la Evinrude ETEC Gültigkeit haben.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Stxkx1978 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*

Hat einer einen direkten Vergleich vom Verbrauch 
E-tec vs Viertakter?

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## ulf (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Der Evinrude verrust bei zuviel tuckerei im Standgas genauso wie jeder andere Zweitakter!
> 
> Wenn also Schleppangeln bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit Haupteinsatzgebiet für den Motor ist- besser Viertakt.



Hallo

Da ist mir in Italien einer den ganzen Tag mit zwei 300PS ETEC Motoren die Lagune im Schrittempo rauf und runter gefahren. Das sah nicht so aus, als ob er das zum ersten mal macht und auch nicht, daß er dabei Probleme hatte. #h.

@Daniel: Spritverbrauchsangaben gibt es immer mal wieder in diversen Boots-Magaziene. Je nach dem welche Gruppe (2T vs 4T) da schlechter abschneidet zweifelt dann die Ergebnisse vehement an . 
Hier mal was als grobe Richtschnur : http://www.boat-fuel-economy.com/deutsch

Gruß Ulf


----------



## volkerm (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*

Der Verbrauch der direkteinspritzenden Zweitakter ist mit den Viertaktern gleich zu setzen. Trotzdem wuerde ich einen Viertakter waehlen. Der Wert der gebrauchten Zweitakter faellt weit schneller als der der Viertakter.


----------



## Fxndlxng (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da ist mir in Italien einer den ganzen Tag mit zwei 300PS ETEC Motoren die Lagune im Schrittempo rauf und runter gefahren. Das sah nicht so aus, als ob er das zum ersten mal macht und auch nicht, daß er dabei Probleme hatte. #h.
> 
> Gruß Ulf



Das würde ich nun als wenig bis gar nicht aussagekräftig beurteilen. Beobachtet, gehört und erzählt wird ja so einiges. Die praktsichen Erfahrungswerte beim Trolling sprechen doch eine andere Sprache und ich habe von Trollern schon mehrfach klagen über die E-Tec Modelle gehört.

Grüße!


----------



## Hohensinn (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*

Immer das gleiche ich habe gehört!!! Aber eigene Erfahrung hat keiner!

Ich habe einen 90er Etec, mach mit dem Motor alles. War auch schon zwei mal an der Ostsee beim Trolling insgesamt 6 Tage in Trollingspeed mit 700 Umin vor Rügen. Keine Probleme, nicht eine Fehlzündung oder so! Ich fahre das bessere Öl XD100.

Bin zwar kein Vieltroller und benützt den Motor auch so zum Spaß, aber die meisten sind ja keine viel Troller. Wer nur Trollen will und das viele 100 Stunden im Jahr, dafür kann ein 4Takter eventuell besser sein. Das kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Noch was, es gibt auch einen Unterschied zwischen der ersten Generation der Etecs bis 2007 der der zweiten Generation ab 2008! Viele Sachen die bei der ersten Generation etwas Probleme gemacht hat ist bei der zweiten verbessert worden, Zündkerzen, Anlasser,.... 

Zum Spritverbrauch: Ich habe vor Rügen mit meinen 90PS Motor am Tag 22,5 liter gebraucht, 40km An- und Abfahrt ins Fanggebiet und dann 8Std. Standgas.

Ein Etec ist vor allem im Standgas sehr Sparsam!


----------



## steffen287 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*

Ist es eigentlich bei allen 4 Taktern das die nur stehend transportiert werden dürfen oder wenn im liegen das sie dann vor benutzung 1 std stehen müssen ?


----------



## Don-Machmut (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*



steffen287 schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich bei allen 4 Taktern das die nur stehend transportiert werden dürfen oder wenn im liegen das sie dann vor benutzung 1 std stehen müssen ?



ne eigentlich nicht du must ihn nur auf die richtige seite legen ( meistens die pinne ) dann kannste ihn anbauen und fahren #h hat bei meinen 5 ps motor damals  nie geschadet


----------



## Don-Machmut (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> I Gelüste auf nen neuen Motor kommen halt vor: ein Viertakter scheidet leider aufgrund des höheren Gewichtes aus, ich dürfte demnach nur einen 20PS an meinen Spiegel klemmen- ist mir aber zu schwach!
> Daher informierte ich mich intensiv über ETEC Motoren (bei Besitzern und auch Mechanikern)...
> Fazit für mich- ich fahre meinen Rude solange weiter, wie er noch zuverlässig seinen Dienst verrichtet!
> 
> .



sachmal ihr sprecht ja vom gewicht ???? wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe ist der 60ps etec motor doch genau so schwer wie mein 60ps susi motor mit rund 100kg oder hab ich da was übersehen ????die motoren nehmen sich doch dann nichts mit den viertaktern


----------



## Blaupause (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*

Hier findet man einen recht aktuellen Test von Zwei- und Viertakter zwischen 70 und 75 PS. An den Ergebnissen sieht man, dass die bekannten Verbrauchs- und Gewichtsvorurteile nicht mehr so ganz stimmen. Der leichteste Motor ist im Test der Yamaha Viertakter (131 kg fahrfertig) die Zweitakter wiegen zwischen 148 und 179 kg. Beim Sprit nehmen die Zweitakter teilweise etwas mehr, aber nicht wesentlich mehr.

http://www.boote-magazin.de/test_te...eil-2/a41963/fotostrecke/1522817/1514707.html


----------



## WalKo (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*

Hier ein Test mit 30PS. 
http://www.outboards-discount.com/aussenborder/tohatsu/test-tohatsu-30.pdf

Der E-TEC wiegt genau so viel wie die 4-Takter, außer Yamaha der mit dem 40PS sich den Motorblock teilt. 
Ist etwas Leistungsstärker als die 4-Tackter, hat dafür den unkultiviertesten Lauf. 
Vom Verbrauch sind die sich sehr ähnlich.  

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Südschwedenfan (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*

Ich habe mir 2012 die Tohatsu 25 PS 4-takter gekauft,
haben ebenfalls 3 Zyl., waren in der Anschaffung günstig und laufen Super.
Hier auf dem Video, müssen sie ca. ne 1/2 Tonne schieben.
Ist aber auch als Ausflug oder Angelboot gedacht, Wasserski ist natürlich nicht drin.!!
Sind mit den Motoren (je nach Beladung) aber ganz gut unterwegs.
Der Verbrauch beim Schleppen (Standgas) ist kaum messbar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxB6Gb3Eck4 

Jürgen


----------



## Ulli06 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*

Hallo,
 ich habe eine Zeit einen Merc 90 PS Optimax gefahren. Die Laufkultur ist mit einem 4 takter absolut gleichzusetzen. Trolling ist mit diesen Motor sehr gut möglich, da das Öl auch berechnet und eingespritzt wird. Die Beschleunigung des Motors ist gewaltig auch dank eines Kompressors. Der Nachteil ist in erster Linie der Preis für das spezielle synthetische Optimax Öl. Ich würde mich bei einem größeren Motor immer für einen 4 takter entscheiden.


 Ulli


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*

Ich habe einen zweitakter in 2,5 Ps. Ich bin eigentlich auch zufrieden, aber ich werde mir in diesem Frühjahr wohl einen etwas stärkeren Motor holen.4 oder 5 Ps. Ich wollte mir einen Viertakter kaufen, gebraucht versteht sich. Der kleine Stinker hat es immer ordentlich gemacht. Aber in den letzten Jahren hat er einige Macken entwickelt. Laut aussagen der Werkstatt alles iO. Aber wenn er kalt ist, dann darf ich ihn nicht voll aufziehen denn dann streikt er nach etwa 300 Metern auf dem Wasser. Wenn ich ihn aber für etwa fünf Minuten nur Halbgas laufen lasse, kann ich ihn danach voll aufziehen und er Arbeitet den ganzen Tag ohne Probleme. Aber er ist sehr laut, läuft recht rau und lässt sich wie hier schon von anderen beschrieben im unteren Drehzahlbereich schlecht dosieren. 
Dafür sehe ich aber auch das zum Beispiel die Vereinskameraden,die einen 4 PSer Zweitakter haben locker mit 5PSer Viertakter mithalten können und andere 4er Viertakter sogar abhängen. Also ich bin noch echt unentschlossen was es denn nun für einer werden wird. Beide haben ihre Stärken.


----------



## xxstxr70 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*



Ulli06 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Zeit einen Merc 90 PS Optimax gefahren. Die Laufkultur ist mit einem 4 takter absolut gleichzusetzen. Trolling ist mit diesen Motor sehr gut möglich, da das Öl auch berechnet und eingespritzt wird. Die Beschleunigung des Motors ist gewaltig auch dank eines Kompressors. Der Nachteil ist in erster Linie der Preis für das spezielle synthetische Optimax Öl. Ich würde mich bei einem größeren Motor immer für einen 4 takter entscheiden.
> 
> 
> Ulli



Ich schließe mich Ulli vollkommen an. Ich fahre einen Mercury F100 EFI. Das Ding ist genauso problemlos wie nen Golfmotor. Den nimmt man aus der Lagerhalle und los gehts. Nen Optimax z.B. darf der fachmann erst einmal 1-2 Stunden mit de richtigen Einstellungen und Software versehen, bevor er laufen mag. Die Dinger sind Klasse aber mir ist der Mehraufwand, das er viel lauter ist, das geringe Plus an Aggresivität nicht wert. Hinzu kommt das er keine BOdenseezulassung bekommt. Wir werden in Zukunft mehr Gewässer mit derart hohen Auflagen zu erwarten haben.
Man kauft sich nen Motor um die 12Kilo€ ja auch alle paar jahre neu.

Bei nem Speedboot würde ich allerdings 2 250 ger XS bevorzugen)))))))))))


----------



## cohosalmon (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*

Habe mit beiden, 2t Etec und 4t Yamaha persoenliche Erfahrung. Bin vor 2 Jahren von einem alten 70 PS Johnson auf einen F100 Yamaha 4t umgestiegen und es noch keinen Tag bereut. Hatte allerdings vorher meine Hausaufgaben gemacht. Ein guter Freund mit dem ich auch haeufiger zum Trolling fahre, hat einen 21 Fuss Bayliner Trophy mit einem 175 PS Etec am Heck. Der Motor faehrt absolut super, im Prinzip genauso leise wie mein 4 Takter mit hoechstens einem etwas hoeherem Klanglaut. Der Verbrauch ist etwas mehr als meiner aber im Anbetracht dass sein Boot 4 Fuss laenger und schwerer und er 75 PS mehr hat, wuerde ich stark vermuten, dass ein 90 PS Etec an meinem Boot absolut vergleichbare Verbrauchswerte liefern wuerde. Der Etec laesst sich auch prima schleppen - wenn wir das auch nur hin und wieder mal kurz in Anspruch nehmen da hier jeder einen zweiten kleinen Kicker = Schlepp- und Ersatzmotor am Boot hat (6-10 PS 4Takter). Der Etec ist nun 3- 4 Jahre alt und hat ausser Routinesachen noch keine Probleme verursacht. Prima ist auch, dass die Inspektionsintervalle fuer die Garantiebestimmungen viel weiter auseinander liegen als bei vielen andern Marken und Modellen. Wichtig ist wohl das spezifische Oel zu benutzen (recht teuer) aber da das Gemisch lastproportional automatisch zugemixt wird, verbraucht mein Freund, der nicht agressiv faehrt, relativ wenig davon (viel weniger im Schnitt als 1:50). 

Gewichtsunterschiede gibt es bei den neuen Modellen zwischen Etec und 4Taktern kaum noch. Ich hatte mich letztendlich fuer einen gebrauchten Yamaha 4t entschieden weil ich ein gutes Angebot eines nicht mehr ganz so neuen Motors bekam dass mich einige Scheine weniger gekostet hatte als einen 1-2 Jahre alten Etec 90. Sonst haette ich gerne auch den Etec genommen. Aber weil die Etecs so gut laufen (und weil sie hier nicht ganz so haeufig sind - weniger Vertriebstellen) gibt es nur hin und wieder mal einen auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt und dann heftig teuer. 

Die 4 Takt Hersteller haben sich in den letzten Jahren viel Muehe gegeben, den Gewichtsvorteil der 2t Einspritzer wegzumachen. Dafuer mussten sie mehr Alu statt Stahl oder Guss verwenden und die Zylinderwaende noch duenner machen. Die Mission ist zwar erstmal gelungen und die Etecs sind nur noch unbedeutend leichter als die 4 Takt Konkurrenz allerdings sollte man sich schon fragen, was diese Minimierung an Materialeinsatz bei den 4 Taktern zur Folge haben koennte, z.B. im Hinblick auf Lebensdauer. Kann ich hier nicht beurteilen, wird sich aber in ein paar Jahren zeigen und ich habe so meine Vorbehalte.

Also mein persoenliches Fazit: obwohl ich mit meinem 4t sehr zufrieden bin, wuerde ich bei erneuter Motorisierung einen 2t Einspritzer wie Etec als gleichwertig in Erwaegung ziehen. Es kaeme an Ende auf den Preis und den Service an.


----------



## WalKo (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bootsmotoren*

ich weiß jetzt nicht wie viel weniger die 4-Tackter als früher wiegen.
Mir fällt auf jeden Fall nur auf das die sehr schwer im Vergleich zu alten 2-Taktern sind, genauso die e-tech Motoren. 
z.B alte 2-Takter soll es mit 30PS ab 55KG geben.  
4-Tackter, aber auch der 30ps e-Tech Praxisgewicht mindesten 80kg. 
Die 66KG in den Papieren sind einfach gelogen. 
Jetzt wirbt Suzuki mit einem neuen 4-Takt Motor der 62kg wiegen soll. 
Bin gespannt wenn er gewogen wird was da raus kommt. 
Nicht das die Gewichtsabnahme nicht am Material sondern nur in den Papieren stattfindet. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------

